# Postfix versendet nicht - Connection refused



## adchased (24. Jan. 2011)

Hi,

ich habe über das Install Script ISPConfig 3.0.3.2 auf Ubuntu 10.10 installiert. Funktioniert alles wunderbar bis auf die E-Mails. Es funktioniert weder das Versenden noch das Empfangen. Fehler:



> Jan 24 14:22:47 mynx postfix/qmgr[29606]: 9CD111D2FF: from=<noreply@xxx.de>, size=1438, nrcpt=1 (queue active)
> Jan 24 14:22:47 mynx postfix/smtp[606]: connect to 127.0.0.1[127.0.0.1]:10024: Connection refused
> Jan 24 14:22:47 mynx postfix/smtp[606]: 9CD111D2FF: to=<xxx@googlemail.com>, relay=none, delay=976, delays=976/0.01/0/0, dsn=4.4.1, status=deferred (connect to 127.0.0.1[127.0.0.1]:10024: Connection refused)


Das kommt bei jeder E-Mail die via PHP oder sonstigen Services versendet wird.

Ich wollte die Services nochmal automatisch konfigurieren lassen, durch Aufruf von ispconfig_update.sh. Leider erhalte ich da diese Meldung:



> There are no updates available for ISPConfig 3.0.3.2


Weiß jemand woran das liegen könnte und wie ich ggf. die Services nochmal manuell rekonfigurieren lassen kann? Provider: Jiffybox.

Vielen Dank!


----------



## Till (24. Jan. 2011)

amavisd is nicht gestartet. Starte amavisd bitte und versuch es nochmal. Wenn das nicht geht, dann ist wahrscheinlich der hostname nicht richtig konfiguriert, so wie es im perfect setup beschrieben ist. Der Hostname muss immer ein FQDN, slao eine vollständie Domain inkl. tld sein. Du must dann also nur den hostnamen korriegieren, so wie im perfect setup beschrieben und amavisd neu startem. Ein rekonfigurieren der Dienste würde da nichts bringen.


----------



## adchased (24. Jan. 2011)

Vielen Dank für den Hinweis!

Es lag an einem falschen Eintrag in /etc/hosts weswegen der Befehl hostname --fqdn nicht funktioniert hat (den verwendet amavis für den hostnamen). (Referenz)


----------

